# More than expected



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Was up tonight with insomnia so I figured I would count my slingshots. I knew I had a few here and there but I am honestly surprised at the total: 96. I have a problem is seems lol. I either need 4 more or I need to get rid of some of them


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I either need 4 more or


What you need is $8 billion.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Or maybe both
Buy four more AND get rid of some
Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I say 104 more! Go for 200!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

No pic, no proof 
Take that empty wall in the house and fill it up with them, you have room for lots more


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Four more frames.. Four more frames.. Four more frames...............!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

I vote for 4 more


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I vote for 4 more as well.....but as Reed said, we need pictures, if you indeed do have 96!! :question:

I've heard of people counting sheep to get to sleep but slingshots??? LOL


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You need 4 more. Getting rid of any causes stress and a moral dilemma over which one goes.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Two quotes that may help.

"A little too much is just enough for me." Jean Cocteau.
"One martini is all right. Two are too many, and three are not enough." James Thurber.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

100 is a nice even number . :iono:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Four more frames.. Four more frames.. Four more frames...............!


I am team 4 more as well.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have one out bound but five inbound. I think when I hit 100 I am going to go through and pick the ones I want to keep and sell or trade what ever is left. I have slingshots that I don't know the last time they were shot and that is just cruel do deprive a sling of being shot. Thanks for the comments, you all are some awesome people


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

What the heck, what's just 4 more? Go for it! 100 sounds good.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> I have one out bound but five inbound. I think when I hit 100 I am going to go through and pick the ones I want to keep and sell or trade what ever is left. I have slingshots that I don't know the last time they were shot and that is just cruel do deprive a sling of being shot. Thanks for the comments, you all are some awesome people


DIBS!!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

raventree78 said:


> I have one out bound but five inbound. I think when I hit 100 I am going to go through and pick the ones I want to keep and sell or trade what ever is left. I have slingshots that I don't know the last time they were shot and that is just cruel do deprive a sling of being shot. Thanks for the comments, you all are some awesome people


Yes we are, and thanks for acknowledging us - we need all the respect we can get - ; )

THWACK!


----------

